# Garmin Edge 800 User Guide (With Fancy Pics)



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

**Input welcome from other 800 users. This is a work in progress, if certain areas are missing(there are some self explanatory options left out also) I will happily add them in. ps hate formatting **

*I had to limit images due to the set forum limits.*​ 
_*Training Pages*_

Menu - Spanner - Bike Settings - Training Pages - Timer Pages - *User Defined*










_Note on the third screen I have Elevation/Virtual Partner and Lap Summary turned off. These options turned on will add more fields for your main screen to scroll through. I found them annoying so off they go._

This will give you a list of 5 pages that you can turn on to view either while riding or after. They can all be customized equally with up to 10 fields of data, so I'll only go through a few of them. You may find that you don't want certain features displayed, or want Speed displayed at the bottom of the screen instead of the top or middle.

Tap *Page1* - Select your number fields and press the green tick - The next page will display 5 fields, if you wish to change one, press and hold the field until it turns blue.












You will get this screen which you can scroll down to view other options. Clicking on *General* lets you add non cycling specific fields like time-sunrise-sunset-temperature and so on.









I have 3 screens turned on.This is how they look after setting up to my taste. Embarrassingly low mileage post winter full of niggles. But summer is here soon!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

_*Bike Profiles*_.

Menu - Spanner - Bike Settings - *Bike Profiles* (These bikes are purely an example)














Yours will be named Bike1 but you can edit this to whatever you desire by clicking on the bike profile and going to Bike Details.






*Sensor Screens.*_(All ANT+ Sensors have a unique ID number that your Garmin will remember. This means in a sportive/club ride/race there is no chance your 800 will pair with someone elses devices unless you tell it to.)_









_*Auxillary Options*_ Menu - Spanner - Bike Settings 






*Auto-Lap*: Will mark your log as a lap (saves you pressing button) at a set position or distance. Example: You wish a 50mi ride to be divided into 5x10mi segments to compare across rides. A pseudo personal strava if you will.

*Auto-Pause*: This little gem if turned on with automatically pause your ride if you come to a stop or speed drops lower than your set parameter. Mine is set to 3mph.

_If you turn the unit off at a rest stop/while following a course you must press the start button before moving off again. I found this out by cutting 20mi off a ride :S_

*Auto-Scroll*. This option turned on will automatically scroll through all of the main training screens you turned on above. So if you turn 3 main screens on you will scroll a minimum of 5 screens at the speed you set. It's highly annoying so I turned it off.

*Start Notice:* This setting means you can never forget to press start before a ride. You will be prompted onscreen to press Yes.

*Heart Rate*: Most people will have 1HRM to use across all profiles so you can pair it here.

*Speed Zones:* I uh....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

_*System Settings*_.

Menu - Spanner - System - *GPS* (you can set a location here and turn the GPS off)

Menu - Spanner - System - Map - Map Visibility -* Map Visibility Mode*











Zoom Levels Text Size both customizable to your taste.









You can choose how much detail the map screen shows. With "Most" selected I can pick out an individual cafe on a street it's so detailed. Haven't touched "Shaded Relief".

Menu - Spanner - System - _*Routing*_. Avoidance Setup screen specifically









Menu - Spanner - System - _*Data Recording*_.






You can force the 800 to save all of your data to the microSD card in this menu. This means if the unit ever crashes or has to be returned for repair, then all of your history won't be lost. However, if you also upload to Garmin Connect/Strava/Endomondo or similar, you will need to tell it where to find the activity files for upload. Connect and Strava will search Edge800/Unit first until you point it to /sd

*Data Averaging:* Lets you remove zeros from cadence and power averages. I have both on "Do not include"

Menu - Spanner - System -* Units: * Fairly self explanatory






Menu - Spanner - System - *System Setup:* As above


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

_*Courses:*_

So you've got a course off one of the map sites (or made your own) and downloaded it to the 800. It'll look something like below.

Touch the route you desire and you'll get this. Mine is zoomed in on 8mi,don't worry this is purely to show the whole route. I'll add shots of the level of detail at some point.








Press the Spanner. 





Map Display.





Press the Blue ( I )





Or the Graph for elevation.





Press Go to collect $200 

The unit will happily navigate you along your chosen route. But if you power the unit down at a stop

*YOU MUST PRESS THE START BUTTON BEFORE CONTINUING.*​


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

*Minor settings I sort of forgot about as I merrily trundled on.*​​Menu - Spanner - Bike Settings - Training Pages - *Map None*​ 














Changing this option does: As with the other fields you press and hold to change them.





​​Menu - Spanner - System -* Display*​​

​You may have noticed that my background image is of a rather nice young lady dressed as Thor. This menu lets you change those and you can add a custom image if you wish.​​​Connect the 800 to your PC > My Computer > Garmin Edge 800 > Garmin - Backgrounds > Copy your selected picture into this folder with the others.​​Navigate back in the 800 to the Display menu and simply select your new wallpaper.​​​​​​​​


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Mar 2013)

_*Maps:*_

This topic has been covered mostly by those who compile maps so I'll just list a few 

Talkytoaster

Open Street Map

Open MTB

Velomap 


 Garmins own User Manual


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You may have noticed that my background image is of a rather nice young lady dressed as Thor.


 
Does displaying these background images have any effect on the Garmin 800's battery life?

The above-mentioned lady looks like she'd drain anyone's batteries fairly quickly!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2013)

victor said:


> Does displaying these background images have any effect on the Garmin 800's battery life?
> 
> The above-mentioned lady looks like she'd drain anyone's batteries fairly quickly!


They display by default so any drain would be minimal*. Higher screen brightness (press the power button for the easy option) would likely be more.

*Granted. The standard images are quite small (Tracks is the biggest at 22kb) Lady Thor is 55kb, I can't say theres been a difference.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2013)

@Shaun Could you add this to the bottom of post 5 please.


Menu - Spanner - System - Display - *Colour Mode*

This option changes how your map screen appears. Given the default colour of all courses is dark, selecting night mode mightn't be a visually pleasing idea unless you manually change the course.

Here are the modes.























Menu - Spanner - System - Display - *Screen Capture*

This option turns your power button into a screenshot maker until you power the unit down. If you don't have Screen Capture on, then the unit (with a quick press) will reveal a Brightness setting - and 3 icons for connected ANT+ devices.

Within this menu there is also a Black N Yellow "Lock" button. Pressing this will completely lock your screen, handy if you put it temporarily into your pocket at a shop. Pressing the power button will take you back to the menu so you can unlock the unit again.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (23 Mar 2013)

Nice guide.


----------



## musa (23 Mar 2013)

Nice one
On your courses page, please mention that you need to press the 'Turn Guidance' from off to on as the default is off, and that once you start the route theres no option to have guidance.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Mar 2013)

musa said:


> Nice one
> On your courses page, please mention that you need to press the 'Turn Guidance' from off to on as the default is off, and that once you start the route theres no option to have guidance.​​


Thanks for pointing that out, It's correct in the screenshot but I should have mentioned it a bit. ​​​​​_*Courses Update:*_​​*Turn Guidance: ON*​*Virtual Partner:* *OFF*​​


----------



## RiflemanSmith (29 Mar 2013)

How do you continue a ride if you have had a long break and have powered down the unit and then switched it back on again?
Thanks.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

Press the start button, same applies if you're following a course.

When you're done, press Start/Stop and press-hold reset as usual to clear all the data.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (29 Mar 2013)

Ah okay it just came up with the save/discard screen when I switched it back on I didn't think to press the start button doh!
Thanks.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

Happy to help  I found that out by messing it up


----------



## musa (29 Mar 2013)

Alternatively if you want too continue but turn the device off. Press Start/Stop and switch off as normal when your ready to continue riding just press Start/Stop and the mileage and time will continue from where you left it.


----------



## fatblokish (6 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Press the start button, same applies if you're following a course.
> 
> When you're done, press Start/Stop and press-hold reset as usual to clear all the data.


 
Normally, on returning home following a day's ride, I download the data onto Garmin connect. However last year I toured in France meaning that I could not download the data at the end of each day. In fact, when I got home, the first four days were recorded as a single event, and the remaining days into a second event.

In order to break up this long tour into individual days, should I have pressed and held "Lap/Reset" at the end of each day? (The "reset" bit worries me that I might lose the recorded data from that day, can I interpret this as a "save" function instead?)

ta


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Apr 2013)

fatblokish said:


> Normally, on returning home following a day's ride, I download the data onto Garmin connect. However last year I toured in France meaning that I could not download the data at the end of each day. In fact, when I got home, the first four days were recorded as a single event, and the remaining days into a second event.
> 
> In order to break up this long tour into individual days, should I have pressed and held "Lap/Reset" at the end of each day? (The "reset" bit worries me that I might lose the recorded data from that day, can I interpret this as a "save" function instead?)
> 
> ta


Correct; the reset button saves the activity. If you don't do this then Garmin just sees a continuous ride; hence your experience in France.


----------



## fatblokish (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for that...but do I need to press Stop before press/hold Reset, or does it make no difference?


----------



## musa (8 Apr 2013)

You need to press stop first


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Apr 2013)

Nice thread! I've just bought one, about to use it for the first time in... 40 mins. Excited, I love new gadgets.

I had lived the options to save to device or SD card, and wondered the following, don't know if anyone can answer...

I have the discover trails option, so have the preloaded SD card in there. If I save tracks to the SD card, will it cause any problems due to having the maps on it - and is there even much space? Also, how many tracks with the device itself hold, and if it gets full will it automatically overwrite the oldest, or do we have to clear them all out once in a while?


----------



## musa (8 Apr 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Nice thread! I've just bought one, about to use it for the first time in... 40 mins. Excited, I love new gadgets.
> 
> I had lived the options to save to device or SD card, and wondered the following, don't know if anyone can answer...
> 
> I have the discover trails option, so have the preloaded SD card in there. If I save tracks to the SD card, will it cause any problems due to having the maps on it - and is there even much space? Also, how many tracks with the device itself hold, and if it gets full will it automatically overwrite the oldest, or do we have to clear them all out once in a while?




Maps and tracks have no relation other than when you use the track it will use the maps so no problems. 

How big is the memory card? 2GB or 4GB? I have 4 plenty enough space even with 2 I reckon. Tracks, routes etc are kb sized files. 

How many? That I don't know wait and find out 

I believe you will have to delete them manually or write to the other storage device.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Apr 2013)

Internal memory is only 105mb or so, but it will hold probably thousands of courses and activity files. You can clear activities in the History menu.

No idea what size SD card comes with map bundles,but I'd be confident that there would be plenty of space on it. Unless you ride 10x a day you'll probably never need to panic.

Menu - System - Data recording will let you choose where your activity files or routes created from activities go - but IIRC routes sent directly from garmin connect will still go to the units internal memory


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks both! It's a 4GB card with almost 1GB free, so looks like it'll hold a lot of tracks.


----------



## fatblokish (18 Apr 2013)

I think that there is a new software update available for users of the 800, who like me, bought their unit some time ago. Is this worth updating or, if it ain't broke...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

If your unit isnt glitchy might as well leave it.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (18 Apr 2013)

What does it say in the release notes for the update?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=5238


----------



## RiflemanSmith (18 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=5238


 Thanks for that, I meant he should see the release notes if there were any bug fixes or new features to see if it is worth updating.
I have the 810 which I just updated, I lost a few settings as I had to do a system reset and load my backup.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Apr 2013)

I've recently switched to " 1 second recording" and find that a 7 hour ride uses aprox 644kb of space, so there is plenty of room for a good few rides, but I like to keep on top of things and delete histories and locations quite often, nothing worse than a ride being ruined by running out of space. On my old 305 if I recall, I could only ride for about 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours before I ran out of space with just that one ride.

As for locations, I like to keep things tidy and hate having to search through lots of locations, most of which can be miles away, I create files for different areas I ride in with "Mapsource", then I delete the "Location" folder in the 800 and then load the required file. Ie this weekend I'm riding an Audax at Hebden Bridge, so my "local area" location file is deleted, and my Hebden Bridge location file, with only about 20 locations, which I will pass through, is loaded into the 800 once again with Mapsource. Usually as well, I name my home location with "0" so that it is always the first in the list and easy to find whilst riding and also locations I pass through, I prefix them in numerical order so then I do not have to remember place names. But what I cannot understand is, locations seem to be in order of the nearest and not in numerical and alaphabetical order, but why is my home location "0" always at the top of the list, regardless of how far away I am from it and other locations being nearer to me? even "1" or "2" or "3" do not come in order after "0"?


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 May 2013)

Anyone know the battery life on the Garmin 800 with the lighting turned all the way down, and 1 sec recording?

I had the light turned all the way up today, and the battery went from 100% to 37% after five hours. I'm taking it on a charity Solihull to Paris bike ride in a weeks time, and could have it turned on for ten hours plus, so want to know if it'll last!

Also, on the same front - if we stop for lunch, and I hit stop on the timer, and then turn the unit off, will it be able to resume from the same place when I turn it back on, or will the data have been reset and stored as a ride?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 May 2013)

No idea about battery life tbh. Never rode with it that long :P Helps if you keep it on the map screen as little as possible, pretty power hungry when it's displaying maps all of the time.

You can press stop and turn the unit off or just turn it off. Press start when you set off again. No need to touch the reset button until the entire ride is over.


----------



## Svendo (3 May 2013)

I don't know about battery life, but turning the unit off and on doesn't reset the ride. But you do have to remember to press start again to start recording. More likely with the 'movement detected, do you want to start recording?' feature than with the old 705.

Edit: cross posted! T.M.H.N.E.T. wins!


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 May 2013)

Thanks both 

The fact about the map screen using the most is interesting. When I had it on for five hours, it was on the map screen (as I was using it to navigate) for almost the whole ride, at least four and a half hours, and on full brightness.

I've preprogrammed in the routes for S2P, but aren't actually a 'navigator' for the trip, so I think I'll leave it on the normal screen instead of the maps, turn down the brightness, switch it off at stops and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Andrew_P (3 May 2013)

I save my rides to the SD Card where the main map is which the unit read fine and save the rides there, the slight annoyance is that Garmin Connect and all the other sites cannot automatic find and upload rides so I have to do a manual from file upload, anyone know if it is my file structure, it won't even do it automatic if I selct from memory card?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 May 2013)

On GC at the top of the device connected pane there is a "Change" link. This will let you select /SD as the main source.

Strava has something similar I think


----------



## Andrew_P (4 May 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> On GC at the top of the device connected pane there is a "Change" link. This will let you select /SD as the main source.
> 
> Strava has something similar I think


Thanks ofr that but I forgot to mention it see the memory card but if I click upload new activities from memory card it just hangs there, I have to go manual upload --> Browse and find the file on the card.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Thanks ofr that but I forgot to mention it see the memory card but if I click upload new activities from memory card it just hangs there, I have to go manual upload --> Browse and find the file on the card.


Mine does too actually. On Firefox at least, haven't tried other browsers


----------



## billy1561 (7 May 2013)

On an 8 hour ride with the map displayed all the time i had 40% battery left if that helps anyone.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 May 2013)

billy1561 said:


> On an 8 hour ride with the map displayed all the time i had 40% battery left if that helps anyone.


What level of detail? I reckon that would have a part to play too.


----------



## billy1561 (7 May 2013)

Oh i don't know sorry. Whatever the default is. I will try and find out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 May 2013)

No great panic


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Anyone know the battery life on the Garmin 800 with the lighting turned all the way down, and 1 sec recording?
> 
> I had the light turned all the way up today, and the battery went from 100% to 37% after five hours. I'm taking it on a charity Solihull to Paris bike ride in a weeks time, and could have it turned on for ten hours plus, so want to know if it'll last!
> 
> Also, on the same front - if we stop for lunch, and I hit stop on the timer, and then turn the unit off, will it be able to resume from the same place when I turn it back on, or will the data have been reset and stored as a ride?


I don't know the full life but when I did the ToFI left the B&B early morning and I needed the map/ navigation and the light came on every minute or two as well for a couple of hours, I then switched it off on the bus and used it on the actual ToF (it was on for another 11hours, recording only) and it still had juice when I got back. I was going to cycle back but got a lift but it still had juice after half an hour in Oudenarde. IIRC 14hours has been quoted my experience wouldn't have been far off that


----------



## HLaB (29 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> I save my rides to the SD Card where the main map is which the unit read fine and save the rides there, the slight annoyance is that Garmin Connect and all the other sites cannot automatic find and upload rides so I have to do a manual from file upload, anyone know if it is my file structure, it won't even do it automatic if I selct from memory card?


I've saved to SD a couple of times, it can become corrupted, however! IIRC, RWGPS, STRAVA and GC all find the fit files on my unit (the default SD storage path); RWGPS however does require me to select between the main unit and SD card on upload.


----------



## Andrew_P (30 May 2013)

I noticed on @gaz Strava someone mentioned about the HR monitor taking time to warm up. Gaz seems to have the same. I do too but only since switching to the 800 was fine using the same strap on the 705. Anyone else notice it? I have tried two straps now with the same thing it either takes ages to get going or drops lower at the end of the ride?


----------



## Broadside (30 May 2013)

I have started noticing that the HRM takes time to come up with an accurate reading. For the first 1 or maybe 2 miles of the ride the readings are nothing like I would expect, dipping below 60bpm and then all of a sudden leap up to what I would expect and are then trustable for the remainder of the ride. I wondered if I hadn't made the chest strap sensors wet enough and it was only getting a good reading when some perspiration appeared.


----------



## gaz (30 May 2013)

As Loco Says, I get that but only since I moved to the 800. Everything was fine with the 705 and i've not changed how I use the HRM.


----------



## Svendo (30 May 2013)

I've had the same strap (old style 'solid' type) since I got my 705, and use it now with my 800. With both of them it can sometimes take a bit to get a good 'signal' from my heart and give an accurate reading, sometimes being too low until I've sweated a bit for a connection. It can also be ridiculously high (120%+) which is apparently static from dry synthetic jerseys before the contact with the chest is good enough to dominate. It's been exactly the same with both units.
BTW, I can attest to the waterproofing, having accidentally washed the strap at 30 deg. accidentally a couple of years ago, which had no effect!


----------



## billy1561 (30 May 2013)

I've had spurious readings from my 800 strap which i put down to jersey flap. when wrapped up tight i have good readings but when i open the top up it goes haywire from time to time.


----------



## uclown2002 (31 May 2013)

billy1561 said:


> I've had spurious readings from my 800 strap which i put down to jersey flap. when wrapped up tight i have good readings but when i open the top up it goes haywire from time to time.


 
I've cured that same problem with some electrode cream for the contacts; no spurious readings since then. 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/paceline/buh-bump-heart-rate-monitor-cream-25oz-ec022217


----------



## RiflemanSmith (8 Jun 2013)

Get some ultrasound gel. 

If I complete a course will it go on recording if I carry on riding?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2013)

Yes


----------



## Broughtonblue (17 Jun 2013)

Is there any way of getting your present location gps co ordinates. This could be useful in the event of an accident, where you might need a lift home and your not entirely sure of your location. Or in a worse case scenario if you need the emergency services!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Jun 2013)

Spanner - System - GPS - View Satellites


----------



## Broughtonblue (17 Jun 2013)

Cool. Tried that and i get:N52°32'06.4
Directly below that i get : W001°13'37.7
Underneath that is a circular shape showing what i presume are sattellites
underneath that are a load of numbers which presumably match up to the sattellites mentioned above. These have bars above which fluctuate. 
What is my gps location ?( If you can tell from my rambling!!!)


----------



## Gary E (17 Jun 2013)

Peregrine Road, or thereabouts in Primethorpe? - N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7


----------



## Broughtonblue (17 Jun 2013)

Gary E said:


> Peregrine Road, or thereabouts in Primethorpe? - N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7


Correct. But what im after is, what figures from those i gave as an example would i quote to someone if they needed to find me?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Jun 2013)

These figures: N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7 which will change depending where you are.


----------



## Broughtonblue (17 Jun 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> These figures: N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7 which will change depending where you are.


Ha. Thanks. As you can tell im not a gadget man!


----------



## Gary E (17 Jun 2013)

_N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7 gives your location in degrees, minutes and seconds along the North/South and East/West axis._


----------



## Gary E (17 Jun 2013)

Just cut and copy "_N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7" (without the quote marks into Google and look at the map._


----------



## Broughtonblue (17 Jun 2013)

Gary E said:


> Peregrine Road, or thereabouts in Primethorpe? - N52°32'06.4, W001°13'37.7


Sorry i missed those figures you gave! I get it now. Thanks


----------



## Louch (12 Jul 2013)

On the graph that shows your elevation. Where on the graph are you? Is it where you are going, where you have just climbed, or are you in the middle?


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> On the graph that shows your elevation. Where on the graph are you? Is it where you are going, where you have just climbed, or are you in the middle?


 
I've always wondered that; could never make any sense of it!


----------



## musa (13 Jul 2013)

It is what you are riding or just ridden. Ie your current elevation


----------



## Louch (13 Jul 2013)

cheers.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> _*Courses:*_
> 
> So you've got a course off one of the map sites (or made your own) and downloaded it to the 800. It'll look something like below.
> 
> ...


 
I tried following a downloaded course for the first time today. My settings were identical to yours. However, I got no navigation at all although I got a few warnings when I accidentally strayed off course. Do you get the course guidance on a separate page or does it appear regardless of what page is displayed? As it happens I had a good idea where I was going today but would to use it for other routes that I don't know as well.


----------



## Gary E (20 Jul 2013)

When you first download a route to your 800 the default setting for navigation (Turn Guidance in settings) is 'off' you have to turn it on when you select the ride.
NOTE - you must turn it on BEFORE you press start! Once you've started the route it's too late, even if you go back into settings and turn it on it won't work for that ride. This is one of the most annoying features of the 800 and because I also have a 705 on another bike (that doesn't have this little quirk) I do it all the time


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Jul 2013)

Gary E said:


> When you first download a route to your 800 the default setting for navigation (Turn Guidance in settings) is 'off' you have to turn it on when you select the ride.
> NOTE - you must turn it on BEFORE you press start! Once you've started the route it's too late, even if you go back into settings and turn it on it won't work for that ride. This is one of the most annoying features of the 800 and because I also have a 705 on another bike (that doesn't have this little quirk) I do it all the time


 
That'll be it ty. Guess it doesn't matter what screen I leave it on after starting course?


----------



## Gary E (20 Jul 2013)

No, whatever screen you're in it'll give you notifications of the turns and the map will come up briefly to show you the way then go back to the screen you were on.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Jul 2013)

Gary E said:


> No, whatever screen you're in it'll give you notifications of the turns and the map will come up briefly to show you the way then go back to the screen you were on.


 

Thanks.


----------



## david k (27 Jul 2013)

fatblokish said:


> Thanks for that...but do I need to press Stop before press/hold Reset, or does it make no difference?


 
yes, thats how i do it anyway.
if i stop for a rest/eat i just press stop, if i stop and want to reset i press and hold reset to start a new journey


----------



## david k (27 Jul 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Anyone know the battery life on the Garmin 800 with the lighting turned all the way down, and 1 sec recording?
> 
> I had the light turned all the way up today, and the battery went from 100% to 37% after five hours. I'm taking it on a charity Solihull to Paris bike ride in a weeks time, and could have it turned on for ten hours plus, so want to know if it'll last!
> 
> Also, on the same front - if we stop for lunch, and I hit stop on the timer, and then turn the unit off, will it be able to resume from the same place when I turn it back on, or will the data have been reset and stored as a ride?


 
it just carries on, which i like


----------



## david k (27 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> _*Maps:*_
> 
> This topic has been covered mostly by those who compile maps so I'll just list a few
> 
> ...


 


which is the best? i use talky toaster but would like something better if its available


----------



## david k (27 Jul 2013)

just seen this, i originally bought (a year ago) an sd card from them (talky toaster), how would i use this map? forgive my ignorance

*Mapsets For Use With Garmin GPSrs and BaseCamp - Routable+Contours*


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Jul 2013)

david k said:


> which is the best? i use talky toaster but would like something better if its available


For me none are that great. Nobody shows any love for NI  I have full Garmin mapping instead,which has been faultless.



david k said:


> just seen this, i originally bought (a year ago) an sd card from them (talky toaster), how would i use this map? forgive my ignorance
> 
> *Mapsets For Use With Garmin GPSrs and BaseCamp - Routable+Contours*


Stick the sd card in. Menu - Spanner - System - Map - Map Info - press the map name - Enable


----------



## david k (27 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> For me none are that great. Nobody shows any love for NI  I have full Garmin mapping instead,which has been faultless.


 
id like that but cannot find it cheap enough! what is the cheapest now?
love NI, was there a few months ago


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Jul 2013)

No idea, I *cough* didn't buy them


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2013)

How to master reset an EDGE 800



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Power device off
> Press and hold Lap/Reset and Start/Stop
> Power device on while still holding both buttons
> Continue holding buttons when the Garmin "splash" screen appears
> Release buttons when Garmin "splash" screen disappears


----------



## RiflemanSmith (31 Aug 2013)

Why when I have ridden some where and with the device recording I then decide to take a unknown route home and I press navigate to, does it turn the timer off?
It's annoying as I don't notice as I have the navigation screens on until I get on a long straight or to where I know the rest of the way and I flick to the main screen then low and behold it's still stuck on the same mileage and time etc from when I put it to navigate.


----------



## david k (13 Sep 2013)

how did you get a different picture on the back screen please?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Sep 2013)

There is an image limit that I don't know but put it in Garmin/Backgrounds

Menu - Spanner - System -* Display*


----------



## david k (15 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> There is an image limit that I don't know but put it in Garmin/Backgrounds
> 
> Menu - Spanner - System -* Display*


do you drop it into the file on a computer i assuming


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Sep 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Oct 2013)

Gary E said:


> When you first download a route to your 800 the default setting for navigation (Turn Guidance in settings) is 'off' you have to turn it on when you select the ride.
> NOTE - you must turn it on BEFORE you press start! Once you've started the route it's too late, even if you go back into settings and turn it on it won't work for that ride. This is one of the most annoying features of the 800 and because I also have a 705 on another bike (that doesn't have this little quirk) I do it all the time


@Gary E only just noticed this thread. I think al


Gary E said:


> When you first download a route to your 800 the default setting for navigation (Turn Guidance in settings) is 'off' you have to turn it on when you select the ride.
> NOTE - you must turn it on BEFORE you press start! Once you've started the route it's too late, even if you go back into settings and turn it on it won't work for that ride. This is one of the most annoying features of the 800 and because I also have a 705 on another bike (that doesn't have this little quirk) I do it all the time


@Gary E if you do this by mistake press menu and select courses. This will say currently following course name and gives you the option to review or stop the course. Stop the course. This doesn't stop the timer. Then select the course again and go to the spanner option and put Turn Guidance ON. Then press GO. The course will recalculate and off you go. Hopefully this helps.
Occasionally I find that the course routing goes a bit wrong and it stops working properly. (I think this may be if I saved the course as a TCX file). If this happens I do the same and it the turn by turn directions start working again. 
I have even done this whilst still riding and it continues to record the ride without problems.


----------



## BetweenRides (17 Dec 2013)

First time poster here. Just found this forum and thread - fantastic resource and thanks for posting it up, TMHNET. I purchased an Edge 810 about a month ago and was so disgusted with the bugs and poor performance that I got Garmin to exchange it for a new 800. I figured a 3 year old product would have more user resources, fixes and workarounds and that has turned out to be the case. Some other good user reference guides I have found:

http://frank.kinlan.co.uk/garmin-edge-800/dummies-guide-to-the-garmin-edge-800/
http://ridewithgps.com/help/garmin-edge-800
http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/category/cycling/mapping-cycling/
http://www.forgot.co.uk/edge-800/

I'm a long time Garmin user in the car and on the bike with the 305 and 500 (still use this one). I'm am using OpenSource Maps and Ride with GPS for courses since the Garmin Course Creator doesn't support TCX files.


----------



## muddy rider (26 Dec 2013)

I own an Edge 800 and download routes to it from memory Map. Is there any way to upload a route when I follow someone else back to memory Map?


----------



## Louch (16 Feb 2014)

I bought a second sensor to use my garmin on my new bike. I have pressed the button on it, and it flashes when standing still, and spinning pedals and wheel I get the red/ green flashing lights indicating its working. when I ride I get no cadence readings, and speed comes from GPS. I have followed instructions, but its not for working. help?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Feb 2014)

Did you swap bike profile and pair it to that?


----------



## Broughtonblue (16 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Did you swap bike profile and pair it to that?


This


----------



## Louch (16 Feb 2014)

yeah worked that out before I read that, cheers folks


----------



## afl2 (4 Mar 2014)

Hi all.
Have been using a Garmin 800 for a while and have uploaded the ride details via manual upload on Garmin.
However this last 4 weeks I have not been able to. Just get this (
Reading activities from *Memory Card (F:\)*, please wait...)
Has anyone else had the same problems??
Thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Mar 2014)

Nope,mine save to the unit


----------



## David5416 (14 Mar 2014)

Ive just got an edge 800 and I'm having really problems getting the Maps on it from talky toaster. I have downloaded them but thats where the problem starts. I think my macbook is unzipping/decompressing them automatically and i have changed the files name to MAPSUPP.IMG as instructed but the garmin unit does not pick the new maps up it is still the baseman only. Any of you clever people have clue what I'm doing wrong before the unit goes back to sender.


----------



## oliglynn (17 Mar 2014)

Hi - hoping to get some feedback from Garmin users regarding an upcoming purchase- please see my thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-edge.152001/

Cheers!


----------



## afl2 (20 Mar 2014)

afl2 said:


> Hi all.
> Have been using a Garmin 800 for a while and have uploaded the ride details via manual upload on Garmin.
> However this last 4 weeks I have not been able to. Just get this (
> Reading activities from *Memory Card (F:\)*, please wait...)
> ...


Just an update.
What I have done is when I connect to pc, I copy the ride from the SD card's activities folder to the Garmin's activities file and let Garmin website find it and no problems uploading.
Hope this helps anyone else.


----------



## Carl G (26 Mar 2014)

I always press "stop" at the end of a ride & then hold down "reset".


----------



## afl2 (16 May 2014)

Does anyone know how to reset the odometer??? on a 800.


----------



## uclown2002 (16 May 2014)

Bike Settings>Bike Profiles>chosen bike>Bike Details>Odometer change to zero


----------



## judder (16 May 2014)

Pc to tablet. .
At the moment I use garmin connect on my pc to plan rides and load onto my garmin and to load rides done from my garmin onto garmin connect...
Can this be done using a tablet as easy as it is on a pc as been looking at a Samsung tab/note..
Thanks. .


----------



## uclown2002 (16 May 2014)

I've just refitted my GSC 10 unit although awaiting delivery of speed magnet. Once I fit it do I need to change any settings on the 800?
Best to have wheel calibration on auto for eg?
Anything else?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 May 2014)

I just let it do it's auto stuff when needed.


----------



## afl2 (17 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Bike Settings>Bike Profiles>chosen bike>Bike Details>Odometer change to zero


thanks job done
I was looking everywhere else but no joy!!


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> I've just refitted my GSC 10 unit although awaiting delivery of speed magnet. Once I fit it do I need to change any settings on the 800?
> Best to have wheel calibration on auto for eg?
> Anything else?


I stopped using auto calibration because it would sometimes get it wrong, the same ride could be shorter or longer.
I just the the circumference information printed on the side of the Conti GP4000s/4 Season tyre box.


----------



## Razzle (17 May 2014)

My Garmins self calibrated to 2088 for my wheels 700x23 its not too far out and is probably about right when my fat arse is on the bike compressing the wheels, that'll do for me! oh and it also displays the same speed etc as my cateye wireless


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> My Garmins self calibrated to 2088 for my wheels 700x23 its not too far out and is probably about right when my fat arse is on the bike compressing the wheels, that'll do for me! oh and it also displays the same speed etc as my cateye wireless


It self calibrates every time you use it.


----------



## dollyg (17 May 2014)

Just upgraded from a 500 to an 800 and I am glad I found this site, simple and effective. I am off to the Alps shortly and need to know whether I have to set the elevation setting when I am there or does the 800 automatically work that out. As my 500 only calculated the rise and fall based on the profile and at the moment there appears to be a setting of -54 in the 800 I don't know what that means as I am sitting on the 7th floor of a tower block!! I want to be able to record my ascent and decent accurately as it is the first time there, but hopefully not the last, so any advice is gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Tyke (18 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> My Garmins self calibrated to 2088 for my wheels 700x23 its not too far out and is probably about right when my fat arse is on the bike compressing the wheels, that'll do for me! oh and it also displays the same speed etc as my cateye wireless


Garmin 800 manual gives 2096 for 700 23c 2086 for 700 20c so your slightly between the two


----------



## John Shingler (20 May 2014)

I have damaged my screen on my 800. Can it be replaced?

Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2014)

John Shingler said:


> I have damaged my screen on my 800. Can it be replaced?
> 
> Cheers




Give Garmin Customer Services a call.
they are very helpful.


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Somehow I seem to have ended up with cadence on the main screen and not speed. As I don't use the cadence monitor this is annoying. Anyone know how to change it back, can't see anything in the manual

TIA 

(not loving the Garmin, totally non intuitive for a technophobe  )


----------



## Razzle (8 Jun 2014)

Press and hold on it. Will bring up a menu to change


----------



## vickster (8 Jun 2014)

Razzle said:


> Press and hold on it. Will bring up a menu to change


You absolute star


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Jun 2014)

can anybody tell me why i cant get garmin express to work? I have downloaded it and installed it. I have the icon in my task bar. When I click on th eicon I get a message saying my browser is blocking it. I Had mozilla firefox, I tried all I knew in there to allow it through. Then I uninstalled it and went back to Chrome, same problem, I tried internet explorer same issue. I have a new Garmin edge 800 connected via usb. Any ideas??
Thanks.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jun 2014)

Pass: There's absolutely no reason why a browser would influence Express that I can think of. If anything it's probably another decent example of how shoot Garmin are at software/websites

I'm assuming you're on a windows machine and have the .exe set as a trusted application in firewalls and the like?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Jun 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Pass: There's absolutely no reason why a browser would influence Express that I can think of. If anything it's probably another decent example of how **** Garmin are at software/websites
> 
> I'm assuming you're on a windows machine and have the .exe set as a trusted application in firewalls and the like?



yep


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Jun 2014)

UArghhh y

Got a 4 GB memory card and Openstreet maps wont load on it

Maybe Ive been greedy as Ive downloaded the whole of England and Wales

Off to Maplin for a 16 GB memory card

Or am I wasting my time?

Im useless with tech  PC says 'Im 368MB short for the download onto the SD card'

Any ideas what Im doing wrong?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jun 2014)

View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GrRfh4_F2Go


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2014)

I bought an 810 ten days ago and hope to get out with it tomorrow for the first time. This is a great thread, thanks to the OP. I'm glad I spent a whole evening reading the manual and playing as I can now relate to the very practical help offered here. I have two questions:

The 810 very briefly says the map installed is Intl Standard Basemap NR 3.0. Most of my riding is in the UK, primarily the north-west, and France where I will be on holiday in a couple of weeks - St Malo to Nice!

I'd like to get the best available, or at least most suitable, maps, please could people advise on this. I am happy to pay for these, in fact I prefer to do so as it rules out, I hope, me being technically illiterate and can get support from the provider.

Secondly what size SD card should I purchase? Again I'm happy to buy what is best rather than what I can get away with.

many thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Jun 2014)

Just buy the current Garmin map for Europe on an sd card and stick it in.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2014)

That sounds wonderfully simple. Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2014)

Well I am now very confused. I have a new 810 without heart rate monitor etc. At purchase there seemed to be maps on the device. When the device boots up at the bottom of the screen flashes across:

Base map 3.0. Courtesy of National Highway Planning Network on behalf of Federal Highway Administration. This sounds to me as though it's American?

If I open the map it acquires satellites and correctly locates me at home. Therefore I must have a UK map of some sort pre-installed on the device. If I open the device in My Computer I see a number of folders from Activities through to Workouts - some are empty, Activities for example, others have data, Settings, for example which would make sense for a new device.

I then have a number of files the largest of which is gmpabmap.img at 5,898 kb. I also have gmaptz.img at 598 kb. The other files are between 1 - 25kb so can't contain much. I registered with Garmin, the website recognises the 810. When I look in My Maps it says, "No Maps"

Yesterday I purchased genuine Garmin SD card from Evans for City Navigator Europe NT Full Coverage 2014. If I now look in My Computer with the SD card installed on the 810 I have a drive F of 3.68GB of which 806Mb are free - doesn't seem like much. All the folders are empty except for gmapsupp.img which 3,034,944 kb which must be maps?

At boot up NTL Standard Basemap Autoroute NR 3.0 on behalf of National Highway Planning flashes across the bottom of the screen. American again. The boot up is slower with the SD card inserted which indicates something is being loaded.

if I connect to the Garmin website it still says "No Maps." When I look at the maps on the 810 nothing has changed as far as I can see. I can't find any option to select a different map or even anything to tell me what maps are available.

Three years ago I bought a Garmin and couldn't get anywhere with it, fortunately I was able to sell it on. I'm getting a horrible feeling I spent £70 on a 4GB SD card yesterday. What I really don't understand is having invested £450 on the 810 and maps why doesn't the damn thing offer me any options of any sort? I realise there is a learning curve, I've deliberatley avoided putting it on the bike and have read the manual from top to bottom, carefully following the .

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jun 2014)

PaulSB said:


> Well I am now very confused. I have a new 810 without heart rate monitor etc. At purchase there seemed to be maps on the device. When the device boots up at the bottom of the screen flashes across:
> 
> Base map 3.0. Courtesy of National Highway Planning Network on behalf of Federal Highway Administration. This sounds to me as though it's American?


I'd say so



> If I open the map it acquires satellites and correctly locates me at home. Therefore I must have a UK map of some sort pre-installed on the device. If I open the device in My Computer I see a number of folders from Activities through to Workouts - some are empty, Activities for example, others have data, Settings, for example which would make sense for a new device.


They all have at the very least a basemap, though they are worse than crap  The folders are empty due to it being a new device of course.



> I then have a number of files the largest of which is gmpabmap.img at 5,898 kb. I also have gmaptz.img at 598 kb. The other files are between 1 - 25kb so can't contain much. I registered with Garmin, the website recognises the 810. When I look in My Maps it says, "No Maps"


.img files are the map files of course. they can be named absolutely anything as long as they retain the .img. I renamed mine just to make them clearer on my sd card. I have 2-3 different mapsets I disable/enable as required



> Yesterday I purchased genuine Garmin SD card from Evans for City Navigator Europe NT Full Coverage 2014. If I now look in My Computer with the SD card installed on the 810 I have a drive F of 3.68GB of which 806Mb are free - doesn't seem like much. All the folders are empty except for gmapsupp.img which 3,034,944 kb which must be maps?


Yes. gmapsupp.img is your map file. Mine is just over 3gb.



> At boot up NTL Standard Basemap Autoroute NR 3.0 on behalf of National Highway Planning flashes across the bottom of the screen. American again. The boot up is slower with the SD card inserted which indicates something is being loaded.


Yes, it preloads the maps



> if I connect to the Garmin website it still says "No Maps." When I look at the maps on the 810 nothing has changed as far as I can see. I can't find any option to select a different map or even anything to tell me what maps are available.


I can't recall the 810's GUI but Spanner - System - Maps - Map Information (press and hold the basemap and disable it. Make sure the other file is enabled.



> Three years ago I bought a Garmin and couldn't get anywhere with it, fortunately I was able to sell it on. I'm getting a horrible feeling I spent £70 on a 4GB SD card yesterday. What I really don't understand is having invested £450 on the 810 and maps why doesn't the damn thing offer me any options of any sort? I realise there is a learning curve, I've deliberatley avoided putting it on the bike and have read the manual from top to bottom, carefully following the .
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Over thinking it a bit? What options?


----------



## RussellZero (1 Jul 2014)

PaulSB said:


> Three years ago I bought a Garmin and couldn't get anywhere with it, fortunately I was able to sell it on. I'm getting a horrible feeling I spent £70 on a 4GB SD card yesterday. What I really don't understand is having invested £450 on the 810 and maps why doesn't the damn thing offer me any options of any sort? I realise there is a learning curve, I've deliberatley avoided putting it on the bike and have read the manual from top to bottom, carefully following the .
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



What is it youre trying to do that you cant? 810's pretty simple to use...


----------



## sean8997 (29 Jul 2014)

I had a problem with my 800 and lost my map (City Navigator Europe NT) so went online to the Garmin shop and purchased a new copy, I cant seem to upload it to my edge though as it says there is not enough space, I can however upload it to an sd card. Another problem that I have is that now my mapsource program doesn't have any maps on it and wont recognise that I have a map on my sd card when I plug my edge into my computer. Any help would be much appreciated, cheers, Sean.


----------



## benb (27 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know how to fix the navigation?

I plan my route, copy it to my 810, and start it. Almost immediately it starts telling me to take a different route, and will keep this up all the way round. It looks like it's trying to get me to go back to the start.

All I want it to do is tell me when there's a junction/turning coming up and if I go off course, route me back to it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Aug 2014)

Is recalculate turned on in routing options?

Does the 810 have options for each course(I can't remember) Make sure Turn Guidance and Off-Course Warning are on


----------



## benb (27 Aug 2014)

Thanks, I'll have a play around later.


----------



## Razzle (27 Aug 2014)

You just turn re-routing off once on the 810, and it shouldnt do it and should say off course when you go wrong.

Well on mine it does...?


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Sep 2014)

Replaced my Edge 305 with the 800 about 3 month back

Cant get open street maps or Audax maps as a zipped file onto my 800, so its confined to the draw as my EDGE 305 is just as useful.

What is it Im doing wrong 

Starting at the top, do I need to download any Garmin specific software?

Anyone who can teach me Zipped files/open street map on my Garmin gets a Edge 305 posted free


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Sep 2014)

The map file should be mapname.img (the .img is HIGHLY IMPORTANT the other bit isn't)

And should look something like this on the sd card


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Sep 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The map file should be mapname.img (the .img is HIGHLY IMPORTANT the other bit isn't)



Hi

Yeah I managed that, even had it on the SD card though not working on the Garmin  gave up after numurous You Tubes and written 'Open StreetMaps made easy for muppets' blogs


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Sep 2014)

Did you turn the map on?

Spanner - System - Map - Map info - (disable the stock basemap) and touch each map name to bring up the enable/disable menu


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Sep 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Did you turn the map on?
> 
> Spanner - System - Map - Map info - (disable the stock basemap) and touch each map name to bring up the enable/disable menu



Oooh 

No I didnt disable basemap, though no other map option was available after re-booting :/


----------



## albal (20 Sep 2014)

Anyone have random shut down on there 800? Happened twice on very long rides, going back to Garmin monday. The device shuts down, no warning, plenty of battery life. Turn it on and it freezes and shuts down again.Very annoying


----------



## albal (30 Sep 2014)

Being sent back to me from Garmin today, only way to test is a long 150 or so miles. 90 day warranty.


----------



## zacklaws (1 Oct 2014)

Random shut downs / lock ups on long rides is a well known problem which garmin have never resolved. Luckily it has only happened to me twice and I have done many rides over 150+, the first time, I was able to reboot straight away and get it going on a 160+ ride and the second time 210 miles into a 240 mile ride, on this occasion, it was impossible to get it to reboot till the next day when it started working again. 

The reccomended way to use it on long rides is to stop it and reset it to save the ride after about 120 miles, and then start it again, otherwise risk loosing everything.

Plenty of info about it on the garmin Forums


----------



## User19783 (2 Oct 2014)

Hi guys,
I have a problem with my 800,
Owned it now for a few years and done about 8000 miles without any problems,
But Now, the device is saying memory full?
I've checked and deleted all the saved rides on the unit,done a factory reset, and still the unit is saying memory full, 
So I brought a new memory card, made sure the device is set to record on the card, but still, unable to use the unit as it saying memory full 
Getting fed up, 
Any ideas
Cheers


----------



## zacklaws (3 Oct 2014)

Have you tried on the Garmin forum where there is a long thread running on the same problem?

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?137521-help-memory-full-how-to-delete


----------



## User19783 (3 Oct 2014)

Yep,
Tried that forum, with no success, 
I thought I give this site ago,
Looks like I've got an expensive paper weight too,


----------



## citybabe (5 Nov 2014)

What is 'Set Elevation'?
If I go into System then GPS it gives an option to 'Set Elevation". My unit is set at 77m - what does this mean?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2014)

That's your base elevation for calculating total ascent and descent. It means you're 77m above sea level


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Nov 2014)

Still no maps on my 800 device after having it for 6month

Any one got UK Openstreet maps I can have sent to me on a SD card for a Paypal payment by anychance?


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Nov 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Double post


----------



## PatrickPending (5 Nov 2014)

http://talkytoaster.co.uk/ukmaps.htm
I loded the osm maps on my Garmin - they're great!


----------



## citybabe (5 Nov 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That's your base elevation for calculating total ascent and descent. It means you're 77m above sea level



Is that an automatic setting calculated by Garmin?
If not, how would I find out how far above sea level I actually am?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2014)

citybabe said:


> Is that an automatic setting calculated by Garmin?
> If not, how would I find out how far above sea level I actually am?


Yes, it has a barometric altimeter built in. Can't vouch or accuracy though_, sometimes_ it will read 3500ft ascended on a flat road


----------



## citybabe (5 Nov 2014)

Okay that's fine then. Thanks for your help.
Your thread has been great for setting this up


----------



## Svendo (6 Nov 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes, it has a barometric altimeter built in. Can't vouch or accuracy though_, sometimes_ it will read 3500ft ascended on a flat road


I found with the 705 and to a slightly lesser extent the 800 that in certain weather conditions, e.g. cloudy drizzle or heavier, the altitude reading is drivel. presumably this is because neither the atmospheric pressure nor the GPS reception is sufficient for accurate 3D readings.


----------



## mask (8 Nov 2014)

User19783 said:


> Yep,
> Tried that forum, with no success,
> I thought I give this site ago,
> Looks like I've got an expensive paper weight too,


Murdock did you sort the problem?


----------



## User19783 (9 Nov 2014)

Nope, the unit is unusable, , been using strava to record my rides, 
So I won't be buying another Garmin product very soon ,


----------



## zacklaws (9 Nov 2014)

citybabe said:


> If not, how would I find out how far above sea level I actually am?



To get an accurate figure for rides, store your start point as a location and add to it the elevation. When you start a ride, the 800 will recalibrate the elevation to that start point soon as you press the "start" button. There are a few places where you can obtain the elevation from to add to your start point, Google Earth being the simplest and its always best to cross check with another mapping program or an OS map. You can set up a few locations that you pass by and if the 800's out it will recalibrate itself again as you pass them on route, but its very rare I find. Usually when I get back to the start point, the 800 has only drifted a few metres out but not enough to recalibrate.


----------



## citybabe (10 Nov 2014)

How do I add my start point to a location and elevation @zacklaws ?


----------



## zacklaws (10 Nov 2014)

1. Click on "Menu"
2. Select the spanner icon bottom right of screen
3.Select "System"
4.Select "GPS"
5. Select "Mark Location"
6. Select "Save and Edit"
7. Then, select any of the options that you want to

Alternatively, a quicker way

1. Click on "Menu"
2. Touch the top left of the screen where the satalite reception bars are
3. Proceed as number 5 above

Alternatively

1. Switch to the map page
2. Scroll the map to the position that you want the start point or any other location
3. Touch the screen at the position you want, a pin will appear, zooming in aids accuracy
4. If you miss your point, just touch the screen again
5. At the top of the screen a field will appear with the data for where the pin is on the map
6.Touch this field
7. At the bottom of the screen, touch the icon with a flag
8. The location will be saved along with a number.
9. To edit this location, just open up locations, find the location or locations that you have just created and edit them etc

For a mystery ride based on a location you have created:-

1. Select or create your home location or start location.
2. Open it up as in number 6 above and number 7
3. Scroll to the bottom of the options
4. Select "Project Location"
5. Enter a bearing.
6. Enter a distance
7. Care needs to be taken if you live near natural features like the coast as your bearing and distance could take you out into the sea etc
8. Take note of the name of the location and Save
9. Open up Locations, find the location you just saved, select it, then press "Go"
10. Navigation will then plot you a route to an unknown destination. (It could be in middle of nowhere, but when the tarmac turns to soil which is usually very close to the destination, replot a route home)
11. Alternatively, to ride an even more mystery ride but on a circular route, do all the above, plot the ride "Off Road", a straight purple line will be projected on the map from Home to Location/destination. The objective then is to ride by guesswork either clockwise or anti clockwise around the tip of the purple line which terminates at the projected bearing and location It can be hard, as the purple line moves. Another variation is to plot the ride by on road navigation, but not to follow it and in a similar fashion, ride around the course and around the location by guesswork and avoid crossing the purple line.

3.


----------



## gbs (12 Nov 2014)

800 issues: 
1 LOST CARD: normally my PC screen shows a G drive for the unit and an F drive for the SD card. I store routes on the card. Now, the F drive is no longer visible. What to do to recover the card? Is card storage better in some way?

2 "GPS is off": this rather chilling message appeared yesterday but was resolved by power off/on. Is any one else having that experience?


----------



## chewa (14 Nov 2014)

can anyone tell me how "Back to start" works? I start it but it doesn't give me route directions


----------



## IrishMoon (3 Jan 2015)

touchscreen doesn't work
I have tried a manual calibration, I reset it by pushing power and lap reset button, the "touch the dot " appears, the dot keeps on appearing for ages until the screen appears, saying cant find satellities . I have tried it outside with still no success
Any ideas?
many thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jan 2015)

Phone Garmin re: a warranty replacement


----------



## jessand (16 Feb 2015)

Why does my 800 give turn directions intermitently? I have OSM installed and use GPX files provided by ride organisers and turn guidance on before starting each course. The routes are there and I sometimes get the tbt directions for perhaps 20 or 30 miles and then they stop, other times they may only work for the first few turns - although I still have a course to follow. This also apllies when I do a ride and save it as a course in Garmin connect. Is it me, the settings or the installed maps? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Feb 2015)

My guess would be the mapping but I can't really offer any solutions as I can't really use OSM.


----------



## jessand (17 Feb 2015)

Thank you TMHNET


----------



## samsbike (8 May 2015)

silly question but what is a course and workout timer and why would I need them?

I still have not figured out what to do re mapping, need to read the pages again.

Thanks for posting great resource


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 May 2015)

A course is what you plan on your pc, download, start then follow to a destination or around a loop.

You can create a workout and follow that (much in the same way as a course) although a majorly unused feature..


----------



## zacklaws (10 May 2015)

A course is as described, but a workout is totally different and in no way followed in the same way as a course. Basically it is a set of steps which you create to achieve a training objective ie pedal for so long at a certain cadence/speed/heart rate, rest, repeat step 1, rest, repeat step 1 again but slightly altered etc etc, its best performed on an indoor trainer, or better still on flat roads, unless you have created a hill climbing workout. I use workouts quite a lot especially during the winter months and can be as simple or as complex as you like.

Check the manual out as it describes it better:-

http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/Edge_800_OM_EN.pdf


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2015)

zacklaws said:


> A course is as described, but a workout is totally different and in no way followed in the same way as a course. Basically it is a set of steps which you create to achieve a training objective ie pedal for so long at a certain cadence/speed/heart rate, rest, repeat step 1, rest, repeat step 1 again but slightly altered etc etc, its best performed on an indoor trainer, or better still on flat roads, unless you have created a hill climbing workout. I use workouts quite a lot especially during the winter months and can be as simple or as complex as you like.
> 
> Check the manual out as it describes it better:-
> 
> http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/Edge_800_OM_EN.pdf


The process is the same. Create - download - follow.


----------



## zacklaws (10 May 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You can create a workout and follow that (much in the same way as a course) although a majorly unused feature..
> 
> The process is the same. Create - download - follow.



Very basic answers and not even worth posting to try and assist anyone, might as well just say "turn on 800, turn off 800" instead of trying to answer a question in more detail to help a user on how to use a device.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2015)

zacklaws said:


> Very basic answers and not even worth posting to try and assist anyone, might as well just say "turn on 800, turn off 800" instead of trying to answer a question in more detail to help a user on how to use a device.


Feel free to write your own guide and make posts as long as you wish


----------



## samsbike (26 May 2015)

I have a daft question. On the 810 it shows you on the main screen which bike profile is selected. Is there a similar option on the 800?

Also can I only have data field or is 3 the minimum?

Thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 May 2015)

Press the power button, the bike profile active is shown, pressing it lets you change. On the 800 though it doesn't really do anything meaningful.

You can have up to 10 fields per screen, on the 800 it's changed in "training pages" and on the 510/810/1000 under Activity Profiles - Training pages, where you can also turn pages on/off


----------



## samsbike (26 May 2015)

thanks I was hoping it would show on the home screen as then I know total miles per bike.

The unit is daft as I can run 10 data fields per screen but not one.


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2015)

@T.M.H.N.E.T hoping you can help as garmin 800 guru (or indeed anyone else)

On the map screen, mine has decided to show a large area of all roads (e.g the whole of Greater London) where it previously showed a street view which looked more like an A-Z map. I'm sure I've managed to accidentally change a string, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to change back! It still gives the directions, but they are pretty meaningless when you can't see the local surrounding area!

Any thoughts, bearing in mind I'm a technical numpty! 
Cheers


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jun 2015)

Map settings - Custom - Zoom levels - User location


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2015)

Cheers


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Map settings - Custom - Zoom levels - User location


Ok now I've looked at this, I can't find map settings...is this in the overall settings or need to do by map? I'll continue to fiddle...do you mean map visibility, custom etc...? Then what...?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Ok now I've looked at this, I can't find map settings...is this in the overall settings or need to do by map? I'll continue to fiddle...do you mean map visibility, custom etc...? Then what...?


Yes visability. Check the zoom levels arent set to miles


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2015)

I've made it 20ft but I'm still getting the full map. Maybe it will work better when not sat indoors, or should that make no difference! What are the default levels? At this rate I'm either going to throw it in the canal or see if a factory reset works. This gadget really pis*es me off grrr


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jun 2015)

Wont work indoors. 20ft is very low, Im using 500+

Default levels no idea


----------



## zacklaws (15 Jun 2015)

It is not your zoom levels you should be looking at in the menu's. Have you tried adjusting the scale of the map with the + and - signs on the map screen. If their not visible, just tap the screen.


----------



## GravityFighter (24 Jul 2015)

Right, I've just acquired one of these Garmin 800's and I want to download a couple of routes I've planned from Strava. How do I do it?

Tried last night by dragging & dropping and saving both the .gpx and .tcf files in the "Garmin" and "Courses" folders on the device drive on my PC, but when I try to find them on the Garmin (in Courses) they aren't there.

Do I need to save them somewhere else or do something different?

Cheers!

P.S. I'm not a Premium Strava user, but presume that's not an issue?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Jul 2015)

Files go in the Newfiles folder, then unplug and allow it to boot


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2015)

Need to copy and paste the gpx/tcx files into Garmin_New files (NOT courses)
Are you properly disconnecting the garmin from the PC? 
You can't have the same TCX and GPX route with the same file name, need different ones

Cross posted...


----------



## GravityFighter (24 Jul 2015)

Excellent, I'll be doing that tonight.

Thanks both.


----------



## DMan001 (7 Sep 2016)

This is really demystifying - thank you! I might actually start getting some benefits out of mine now...


----------



## Simon Head (17 Feb 2017)

Can you record your Heart Rate?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2017)

Simon Head said:


> Can you record your Heart Rate?


This is a bit late but yes with a heart rate monitor strap.


----------



## Simon Head (18 Jun 2017)

Thanks Nigel


----------



## Celticdog (30 Jun 2017)

Never had computers when I was a kid, all we had was self abuse!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Oct 2020)

So I did a ride and the Data is in History/Activities. I connect to Garmin Connect on the web and I get the data and the map onto the system - I can view the data and the map on the web site. But on the History/Activities menu I can select the ride and I only get the data for speed/distance etc on the Garmin itself. No option to view the route on the map on the device? Is it possible to view a ridden route on the map on the device once it's been stored to History/Activities without needing to upload to the web? (My old Oregon 400 does it fine and easily.)
Garmin Edge 800 question.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Oct 2020)

I've just found it. 

Courses/create new course. Up comes list of activities. Select the required ride and hey presto the route appears. 

Happy Bunny now


----------

